# Rhom or Irritan?



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

Well this guy was at my LFS for a while and was always interested in it, thinking it was a rhom... But then I was browsing pedro's website and clicked on irritan, and his picture of his irritan looks a lot like this rhom, so when i saw this, I was just like.... aw hell... i gotta have it... rhom or irritan it's a good deal for 40 bucks

Thanks in Advance,
Kong


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

This is the picture from www.aquascapeonline.com


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a Juvi irritian if not then its a yellow rhom


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Yea.

It's a Juvinile Irritian or a Yellow Rhom.

Why when ever I come up with some thing everyone else has posted before me!! People will think I'm copying!!!!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not an irritans.

I would say rhom.


----------



## Mindtrickz (Jan 18, 2004)

irritans.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yellow rhom


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus.

Locality..... anybodies guess.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

rhom.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

id say a rhom.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

its a rhom :nod:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Juvenile Rhom...







!


----------



## sirge (Feb 29, 2004)

irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sirge said:


> irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.












but it looks like a rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.


You come here and make your first post and flip people off....very smart. Not only do you not know an irritans when you see it but you are also increditably disrespectful to the members of this site...nice.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

sirge said:


> irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.


 There are many variation and morphs to what we call the rhom. My guess on that fish would be rhom!!!!

Spotting, and v on the tail not quite irriran material. but the fish is still young.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> QUOTE
> irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.
> 
> You come here and make your first post and flip people off....very smart. Not only do you not know an irritans when you see it but you are also increditably disrespectful to the members of this site...nice.










I totally agree

The pic isn't great but I'm pretty sure I can see a terminal band on his tail. On this OPEFE pic of a irritan it doesn't seem to have any terminal band, and it seems to have alot more tiny spotting.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

is the pic from pedro's site a irratan of a misidentifyed rhom?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. The Pedro fish is S. irritans.


----------



## sirge (Feb 29, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> > irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.
> 
> 
> You come here and make your first post and flip people off....very smart. Not only do you not know an irritans when you see it but you are also increditably disrespectful to the members of this site...nice.


.

geeze, you guys are rough. i was really only playing around. i didnt mean anything by that, i wasnt thinkin. sorry. i still think its an irritans though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sirge said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > > irritans, 90% sure. had one long time ago looked just like your pic. had many rohms and never resembed yours.
> ...










i guess you know more than frank (hastatus)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

He probably does at this point.


----------

